

Stanford's guidelines for web credibility - marketer
http://credibility.stanford.edu/guidelines/index.html

======
someperson
Is it just me or are all the guidelines listed just plain common sense?

~~~
vnorby
Research shows that when common sense is supported by research it seems more
credible.

------
ScottWhigham
_"Avoid errors of all types, no matter how small they seem."_

Thanks you, Standford! I feal that you have opened up a door in my mind and I
will never bee the same!!1

~~~
motoko
"Standford?"

------
Bjoern
I concurr with the previous comments that most of these "guidelines" are
common sense and this is definetly not groundbreaking.

What is nice though is that you have a statistical "verified" list which is
>most< and with is >least< important of the common sense we already know.

Another thing why this could be probably^W interesting is that it could
influence e.g. goverment, or other institutional sites.

------
tuukkah
_8\. Update your site's content often (at least show it's been reviewed
recently)._

"Updated June, 2002"

 _Typographical errors and broken links hurt a site's credibility more than
most people imagine. It's also important to keep your site up and running._

"The domain www.webcredibility.org which you are trying to access is currently
unavailable."

------
josefresco
_This_ is what students at Stanford are getting academic credit for?

